

The first real successful attempt to reimagine the daily newspaper for tablets? - thierryd
http://talkingnewmedia.blogspot.ca/2013/04/quebecs-daily-newspaper-la-presse.html

======
k__
Tablets + GIF-revival = harry potter newspapers!

